# Smart Controllers Recommendation?



## jack01 (Jul 17, 2018)

Smart Controllers
I am looking for advise on smart controllers, I did some research but more confused after that.
I have small underground 3 zone sprinkler system , the current controller works good. I am planning to add a drip system as an additional zone.
I do want to run this drip system once a week for about 2 hours. My current Rain bird system do not have the ability to program one zone for different start time.
I looked at following smart controllers
Orbit B-hyve	4 zone $ 60.00
Rachio $ 180.00
Open Sprinkler $ 150.00
Looks like on this forum lot of people have experience with Rachio. Any feedback on other controllers?
Any other controllers I should look at?


----------



## NanserbE (Jun 29, 2018)

Go with Rainmachine.

No cloud based service, it's all built in, pulls from the NOAA, has a great app, lots of features and support.

I liked it a lot better than the Rachio.


----------



## jack01 (Jul 17, 2018)

NanserbE
Thanks for recommendation, checked this Rainnmachine , looks good 
I like it that it is not Cloud based. Rainmchine MIni is 8 zone It is $ 125 at Home Depot.
I am thinking about buying this.
Can you program each zone independently ?


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

I love the Rachio, Got 3 of them at different locations and they work perfectly.

Gen2 vs Gen3 i don't see much of a diffidence having both unless you want the flow meter. You may be able to save some money and get a Gen2.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I upgraded to a Gen 3, and have a Gen 2 about 3 months old. $150 shipped if you're interested, just PM me.


----------

